

Is iOS a natural choice for a startup to release their first app? - satyamag
http://e27.sg/2012/03/06/im-sorry-android-you-and-i-just-dont-work/

======
zrgiu_
Depends on the nature of the startup and your development lifecycle. If you do
rapid development, I would go with Android first, iterate _very_ fast based on
the feedback from your first batches of users, make decisions based on any
usability/feature complaints, and then release an iOS app which has maximized
chances to do the best it can on the AppStore.

If your app is highly social, a facebook app would probably be even more
appropriate, since the first users don't need to update your app to get the
new changes.

------
chippy
There's also the fact that most developers are already in the Apple ecosystem
- more likely to have an iphone, ipad and most common, a mac laptop.

------
drivebyacct2
The title on HN makes it seem like this is going to be far more substantial
than it actually is.

